# Oct. 31 - Feb. 3



## armyjewelz (13 Sep 2005)

Got the call!! My husband is in the Oct. 31 - Feb. 3 BT.

He was the first in Canada to be offered this particular course.

Anyone else going?

Kin - Could you possibly explain how sending him home for Christmas works with this?

OMG I am SOOO nervous for him and me.. soon to be a stay at home mom with 3 kids!!!!!!!


----------



## SemperFidelis (13 Sep 2005)

AHHHH CONGRATS!!!!!!!  Thats OUTFAWKENSTANDING!!!!!  
 I


----------



## jermeytinling (14 Sep 2005)

so is there a chance i can get into this BMQ? i was merit listed on sept 13th  :warstory:


----------



## P-Free (14 Sep 2005)

Faint chance...you'll probably be looking at getting selected on the October 17th merit board and then get your offer 4-6 weeks after that. Recruit school doesn't beginning in November or December so you're looking at January at the earliest, maybe even February..

P......


----------



## armyjewelz (14 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> AHHHH CONGRATS!!!!!!!   Thats OUTFAWKENSTANDING!!!!!
> I



You are so sweet & supportive! I can't wait ill the phonecall is for you!!


----------



## mjr payne (18 Sep 2005)

i am on this course too did they tell your husband were he will be staiond, all as they told me is RCR but i dont know were?


----------



## armyjewelz (18 Sep 2005)

Hey there... He will be at the end of the course, a ppcli but that holds little relevance at this point... If you are going to St. Jean on the 31, you will be in the same course!!   Sweet!!!


----------



## armyjewelz (21 Sep 2005)

So I know there are two of you who will also be on this course... What are your details??

DH is (obviously) married w/ children
31 y/o
In average shape...
From Vancouver Island BC

and you?


----------



## scottyeH? (21 Sep 2005)

I just got my phone call 5minutes ago, and it looks like I'm going to BMQ with you guys. 

Going Infantry. 

Scott.


----------



## mjr payne (22 Sep 2005)

I am 22 yrs old, common law girlfriend of 4 years I also am in average shape and going Infantry RCR but am not shure which battalion I am really hoping for 3RCR Also I am from St thomas Ontario

Oh yeah and my course number is 0224


----------



## Tucker.D (25 Sep 2005)

Congratulations everyone. I will also be on the course. Going infantry to RCR, hopefully 3rd Battalion as well. I am 18 coming from Newfoundland. See everyone there.


----------



## nick_s02 (30 Sep 2005)

I'm on board to fellas. Got the call this morning.  I'm 21 and in good enough shape to make it through....I think. Should be a blast, see you all soon.


----------



## armyjewelz (1 Oct 2005)

I guess my hubby is confirming his thoughts that you will all call him Gramps!! LOL... Be easy on him k? LOL ;D


----------



## Benoit (1 Oct 2005)

My buddie told me that he was going to basic in st jean for the 31st of october course like 2 weeks ago. hes going infantry from newfoundland.


----------



## armyjewelz (3 Oct 2005)

So now that the Oct.3rd's are gone.. anyone getting nervous? and are there any more of you yet?  Cheers!


----------



## alexpb (3 Oct 2005)

congratulations!

I'm no where near getting the phone call yet for my BMQ dates! I've only finished my PT and aptitude test and awaiting my medical and interview on the 14th.

I wish your husband and everyone else good luck. Will be quite the experience!


----------



## armyjewelz (3 Oct 2005)

Hey, not too long and you will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Cheers and thanks!


----------



## Astalos (3 Oct 2005)

Got the call a few weeks ago:

21 years old
Whitby, Ontario
Field Artillery


----------



## armyjewelz (3 Oct 2005)

Coolio!!! and... Nervous?

Only afew weeks boys!

When is your swearing in?

Chris gets sworn in on the 21st.


----------



## Astalos (3 Oct 2005)

I believe it is on 12 October 2005, at CFRC Toronto.


----------



## Tucker.D (3 Oct 2005)

I'm not nervous but I can't wait to start. I'm just trying to pass the time by working out as much as I can. I go for my swearing in Oct. 7 in Corner Brook Newfoundland


----------



## Wolfe (4 Oct 2005)

CRFC told me that i should get a call around the 15 October, well i hope i get one i am bored of my civvie life with always the same routine  :boring: anyways i hope i go on the end of October BMQ.

Wolf


----------



## nick_s02 (4 Oct 2005)

My swear in is October 14th in Charlottetown, PEI, Moncton NB or Fredricton, NB. I'm not nervous yet. Got the 5 min. Kilometer so it should all be good. Cya soon!!


----------



## GregC (4 Oct 2005)

Armyjewelz- A big congrats to your husband......I will most likely see him there, but I doubt I'll be in his serial, as my basic starts Nov 7. Looks like alot of people are getting their calls right now!


----------



## armyjewelz (4 Oct 2005)

Congrats Nick!!!

Wolfe - Well hopefully although I have to say that what the recruiting center says doesn't mean a whole lot in the scheme of things.. They would have no idea when they will offer you something until they phone you with the offer.
but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Greg!!! That's GREAT! You will probably see each other around inadvertantly though as I imagine, being military that you will eventually eat at the same time and a HUGE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to you!


----------



## scottyeH? (5 Oct 2005)

Swear In on October 18th.
Fly out October 29th.
Infantry.
Anyone from Edmonton flying out?


----------



## armyjewelz (5 Oct 2005)

RCR right Scotty?


----------



## mjr payne (5 Oct 2005)

OK so the recruiting office calls me this morning and tells me that my interview and pt test have expired and i have to go in tomorrow and redo it...owell i guess its just another hoop to jump through anyways i get sworn in next week on the 13


----------



## armyjewelz (5 Oct 2005)

EEK!! That's no fun!

I am sure you will obviously do fine!!  Good luck!


----------



## suzanne (6 Oct 2005)

Hey everyone!  I am going Oct 31 - Feb 3 as well.  
I will be Air Force - Med Tech (Med A).  I'm getting a bit nervous seeing all of the Infantry guys going at the same time.  Hopefully I can keep up.  I am female, 35 yrs old and will be swearing in on Oct 12 in Kingston.  So, armyjewelz, there will be someone there older than your hubby. 

I just stumbled across this message board and think it's great. There is a lot of information here.


----------



## armyjewelz (6 Oct 2005)

YAAA!!






Glad to see he will have at least age in common with someone, he really was starting to feel old.  He says not to worry about being teamed with infantry, at least in his case, you will likely run circles around him 

Do you have MSN?

Glad you are enjoying the site!


----------



## suzanne (6 Oct 2005)

Hopefully there will be a few more old farts like us there.   I started running about 6 months ago and now I really enjoy it - it's a nice stress reliever. It's the pushups that are going to give me a hard time. For my fitness test I was only required to do 7 (because I am female 35+). I did 12 but I'm sure I will have to do more than that in basic. I am still working on them though...

Yes I do have MSN - I will send you a PM with my address.


----------



## scottyeH? (6 Oct 2005)

armyjewelz said:
			
		

> RCR right Scotty?



PPCLI.  :threat:


----------



## armyjewelz (6 Oct 2005)

Chris too!


----------



## babybug (6 Oct 2005)

Good luck to all of you. Long time since basic was a reality for most people I know. All the best to all of you.


----------



## scottyeH? (6 Oct 2005)

You know what battalion?


----------



## mjr payne (6 Oct 2005)

no worries i parsed all my testing that i did today do to expiration dates!


----------



## armyjewelz (7 Oct 2005)

mpayne!!!

No, he wasn't told what batallion... Were you?  Since he did not receive his info in the mail yet, he will likely be calling them tomorrow, maybe they will know?


----------



## mjr payne (7 Oct 2005)

i was told RCR but they said i wont now which regiment untill the end of my training and i think that means SQ aswell??


----------



## armyjewelz (7 Oct 2005)

That sounds correct to me!

I know we don;t know if we will go Shilo or Edmonton till the end... Since there is only one Batallion in Shilo, I would assume that they won't tell that till the end


----------



## kimmie (10 Oct 2005)

YAY to your man Armyjewelz and I'm just up the road if you need me, I've told you that before. You guys are the best and are gonna all be great. Mixed emotions indeed.   :-[  ;D


----------



## Recce41 (10 Oct 2005)

O NO, More women in the combat arms. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. Sorry. My wife was a SupTech, and agrees with me. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Sorry. 
 :evil: :tank:


----------



## armyjewelz (10 Oct 2005)

Estrogen in the army appears to be a good thing!!  ;D


----------



## macwma (10 Oct 2005)

hey I'm also going on the 31st of October... I'm 17 and from antigonish, nova Scotia...ill probably be the youngest one there....oh well I'm used to it...i ran 5kms today in 21min 30seconds....how is that....anyways should be fun... I'm going in as a vehicle tech....i like working on engines and vehicles so shouldn't be to bad....they want me to sign a 4 year contract....think that fair?

bye and good luck


----------



## 025 (10 Oct 2005)

Well i just had to share in the excitement.. although i wont be on the same course as you guys im heading out oct 31st for my MOC training in new brunswick  (very excited) I am 18 and have been out of the army for more then a year (i took BMQ and SQ last year through reserves 2 months in the summer) and I cant wait to get back in.. reg force this time  :threat: 

  Good luck all!


----------



## armyjewelz (10 Oct 2005)

Awesome!! Well have fun and thanks for sharing!!!


Oh, and to Kimmie.....






You are a great friend!!


----------



## kimmie (10 Oct 2005)

No problem, that's what friends are for.  ;D We'll have fun and the time will fly by.  :cheers:


----------



## nick_s02 (16 Oct 2005)

Been a while since anyone said anything on this thread so I thought I'd get it going again by saying that I am sworn in and everything is real now. While during the waiting process every hour seemed like a day now it's like every hour seems like a minute. There is way too much to do that never crossed my mind but now that it's so close I am in a race to set my girlfriend up for an easy ten weeks as it will be hard enough (then again she might enjoy it). Anyway, just wanted to see how everyone else was preparing and how the nerves are holding up. See you all soon enough!!
                                              
                                                                                                                                  Nick


----------



## Tucker.D (17 Oct 2005)

I know exactly what you mean. During the recruiting process it seemed to take forever but now that I'm sworn in and have a date time is flying. Just around 2 weeks until I start. Now it is just a matter of preparing and waiting. Just preparing by working out and making sure I have everything I need when I get there. Good luck to everyone else and see you there.


----------



## armyjewelz (17 Oct 2005)

My husband feels the same... He says it is going SOO fast.  His last day of work is Wednesday and his nerves are finally kicking in.


----------



## Seagris (17 Oct 2005)

I was told im leaving for it on nov 7 till febuary, so i dont know if thats a dif class or not,I'm also going in for infantry and I am from van island aswell.


----------



## armyjewelz (17 Oct 2005)

Ya, that's a seperate course but good luck none the less!!

Where abouts on Vancouver Island? You never know, you might just run into some of these boys there!


----------



## mjr payne (18 Oct 2005)

there is also 2 courses staring on oct 31 there is 0224 and 0225 because when i was sworn in there was 6 guys 3 for 0224 and 3 for 0225


----------



## scottyeH? (18 Oct 2005)

I just swore in with 8others this morning. It was just like I expected, a crowded room with all the Private Recruits family's watching people make there final oaths.

Not sure on what courses they are on, but we all fly out on October 29th. 7 Infantry for PPCLI, and 1 Field Engineer.

I'm 0225. C'ya guys in 11days.


----------



## nick_s02 (18 Oct 2005)

I got sworn in with 3 others all for 0225. I am done working Friday and leave from Moncton New Brunswick at 06:30 on Saturday. Good early morning to start the next 10 weeks. Anyway, just a quick question someone might know. Is the payscale based on monthly salaries before or after taxes? Thats it for me for now, hope everyone enjoys their last few days of R&R.


                                                                                                                                                        Nick


----------



## 025 (19 Oct 2005)

before taxes.. you lose alot to taxes.. damn i hate taxes! lol


----------



## armyjewelz (19 Oct 2005)

Well today is DH's last day of work at his civvie job (Hopefulyl of course pending any issues) and his nerves continue to weaken!!


----------



## scottyeH? (20 Oct 2005)

Armyjewelz, what BMQ course number is your husband in?


----------



## armyjewelz (22 Oct 2005)

Hey there,

I'll just use the wifes account.   I was sworn in today in Victoria for PPCLI course 0224.  

See you guys and gals there


----------



## armyjewelz (23 Oct 2005)

Hmmm.. not a real lively bunch for people leaving in... LESS THAN A WEEK!!!


----------



## scottyeH? (26 Oct 2005)

Haha. 5days  :rage: I fly out on saturday 6:00am. Can't Wait.


----------



## armyjewelz (26 Oct 2005)

5 days?!  I think your math skills need help!! 

How bout 3 days and technically most of today is gone, and Saturday you leave before it is technically a day which means you have 2 more days at home!!  ??? ??? ??? ??? ???


----------



## scottyeH? (26 Oct 2005)

haha, what I was meaning was 5days til the 31st, when the course starts...but your right 2days until most of us leave.


----------



## ryanh (27 Oct 2005)

The time is flying by forsure and im flying out of halifax at 9:40 am on the 30th, just thursday and friday for the big partys even though a big party on a thursday is a stretch. What do we got for VTECHS anyways?


----------



## sneaker (27 Oct 2005)

I'm starting on the 31st too. I was sworn in on the 21 in Victoria aswell. Must have seen you there!!


----------



## macwma (28 Oct 2005)

VTECH HERE.....fly out tomorrow at halifax...o god time sure did fly. should be ready for this. jogged 10kms straight yesterday so i hope thats good enought for now.any body know about SQ and do we do it right after the course...never really heard anyways about it...nerves are finally kidding in...i did a wicked load of partying last couple days cuz i don't think we'll have any time for all that stuff up there...anyways im out see u all there...(ill be the blonde 17 year...can't see there be many of those)


----------



## scottyeH? (29 Oct 2005)

Leaving for the airport in 15minutes...I got about 4hours of sleep, To excited and pumped to sleep.


----------



## alexpb (29 Oct 2005)

well your gone now obviously...but good luck and good luck to everyone else leaving today or tomorrow.


----------



## NiTz (29 Oct 2005)

hehehe .. good luck everybody!

you'll remember this for all the rest of your life!


Cheers!

Nitz


----------

